# Configurer Time Capsule en routeur



## rsphotocreation (22 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je cherche depuis plusieurs jours la possibilité de configurer Time Capsule en routeur, et ma box en mode pont. Mais je ne trouve rien de vraiment détaillé.

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 je ne connais pas (en particulier) la TC, mais quelques éléments : 

Si la TC est utilisée comme routeur, il faut désactiver la fonction routeur de la box.

Toutes ne le permettent pas, exemple : Livebox.

Si la box le permet, il faut y désactiver le serveur DHCP et la fonction routeur, c'est à dire utiliser la box en mode "pont, ou bridge" (= modem seul).


----------



## rsphotocreation (22 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour votre réponse,

J'avais bien compris cette partie, par contre où puis-je trouver mes identifiants et mots de passe ppp à mettre dans la Time Capsule ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2012)

Il n'y a pas d'identifiant et mot de passe ppp à saisir... ça, ça concerne la box et la box seulement.

La TC doit être connectée à la box par câble Ethernet, et il faut choisir : connecté par "Ethernet", et, je suppose, lui affecter une adresse IP manuellement, définir sa plage DHCP, saisir l'adresse IP de la passerelle (la box) et le serveur DNS (la box).

Désolé de ne pas être plus précis.


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Décembre 2012)

rsphotocreation a dit:


> Merci pour votre réponse,
> 
> J'avais bien compris cette partie, par contre où puis-je trouver mes identifiants et mots de passe ppp à mettre dans la Time Capsule ?



Dans ton premier courrier de l'opérateur pour activer ton modem.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Dans ton premier courrier de l'opérateur pour activer ton modem.


Non, non, rien à voir 

Ca c'est pour configurer le modem (la box), alors que là il s'agit de configurer la TC.


----------



## rsphotocreation (22 Décembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup, je vais chercher tout ça  et encore une dernière question ? Je sais que si je coupe le DHCP de ma box, je ne reçoit plus la télé, (pas trop grave) mais j'espère que le téléphone ne se coupera pas lui.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2012)

Ca n'est pas (beaucoup) plus simple de laisser la box faire tout, et passer la TC en bridge ?


----------



## rsphotocreation (22 Décembre 2012)

Elle est actuellement configuré comme ça, mais j'ai remarqué qu'une fois en veille mon iMac se déconnecte de celle-ci au bout de quelques heures.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2012)

Pour mettre la TC en routeur, avec la box en bridge, tu dois dans l'onglet Internet choisir : connecté par Ethernet, donner une adresse IP manuellement, saisir les serveurs DNS.

Dans l'onglet Réseau, choisir DHCP + NAT (= serveur DHCP + routage), définir la plage d'adresses IP (cohérente avec l'adresse IP de la TC).
Regarde ici : http://www.tikirobot.net/wp/2012/07...a-wireless-router-with-a-comcast-cable-modem/

Ce sont quelques infos que je rassemble en faisant des recherches Google :rose:


----------

